
A Feminist Perspective on Memes - par
https://metameme.app/are-memes-just-for-men-feminists-beg-to-differ/
======
mg794613
_In the past 5-6 years, as memes have been spreading like wildfire_ Well.. a
bit longer than THAT.

 _, we generally assume it’s all men behind their making and sharing._ Oh do
"we"?

 _There is something unmistakably male dominant about the meme industry, which
means many common memes shared on the internet are rooted in male interests
and humor._ It's true that men are over-represented in that regard. But it
says something about the writer. To her "men" are a singular group with a
"common interest". I find that highly dubious.

 _As a result, feminists are using memes to cover everything from mental
health, white feminism, and sexism, to heteronormativity and the patriarchy.
They are leveraging memes as a larger reflection of their sociopolitical
discontent, using these funny graphics as a way to make us smile, while also
inspiring us to think about the bigger picture._ ...Just like these "men" or
other people do.

The submit button is not filtering anyone, go ahead with these _enlightening,
eye-opening, and educated feminist memes._ Can't wait.

